# IPO left about turn



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Any videos of the correct left about turn with the flip?

I have done the 'round the outside" turns in the past and not really knowing what I was doing always fought the wide about turn............my current dog seems to be naturally going into the flip.......so for shins and giggles I thought Id try the flip about turn..........I just want to make sure I am doing it right before we get too ahead of ourselves..........


vids please.........much appreciated.

t


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Ok lets try this again............does anyone know how to do the MILITARY ABOUT TURN?

Ill even take verbal description of a PERFECT one lol.

Im pretty sure, Ive got my feet right I just want to make sure the dog is doing it correctly.............Is it all in ONE jump?

thanks,
t


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

By "flip" do you mean that as you do a left about turn, the dog stays in heel position the entire time, vs leaving you and going around to your right then behind you to get back into heel?

If you go to my video page http://www.dantero.com/videos.php and look for the videos of Luigi doing obedience, there are his obedience routines from his BH - SchIII. He has a very nice left about turn, where he never leaves heel position.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

thanks that would be it...........will look now  

any further advice on what to look out for as far as point deductions in going this way? Obviously the other is the all too common wide about turn............anything in particular on this one?

very much appreciated.

t


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

thatt is exactly what i was looking for......very nicely done.......this looks like fun..........i think we are gonna try this way with this dog....... 

by the way cant wait to check out ALL THOSE VIDS........I just subscribed to you  

t


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is another really good video to learn/watch: http://youtube.com/watch?v=4b27-VYuZ18 .


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

The most common mistake on this turn for point deduction is the handler does not pivot in place. The handler can NOT make a small "U" turn and must pivot in the same spot, the same as the conventional about turn.

Frank


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

i actually saw that exact thing at the DVG nationals this weekend....little u turns

thanks everyone.

t


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Lacy,
What Exactly Is That In Your Hand.....

T


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> Lacy,
> What Exactly Is That In Your Hand.....
> 
> T


Uhmmmmmmm that *is not* me in the video - wish I had THAT dog and was THAT good of a trainer.....oh and while I'm wishing.... I wish I was that young again.... That is actually Lisa of LDS and her Malinois......looks like a ladle in her hand, but whatever it is....it works


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's a "chuck it", one of those things you use to throw balls really far.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

It IS a "chuck it". In the last frame/credits she thanks the dog for not biting her when she whacks the dog with the "chuck it".


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Ive seen people use different devices....stick/ whip/ now a chuck it lol........but not often..........anyone out there use one.......pros/ cons.......

thanks,
t


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been thinking about using an old car antenna, one that folds up, or dig out an old riding crop, but maybe I'll just break down and buy a chuckit I really like that "thwack" sound it makes on contact.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, it it a "Chuck-It". I use a "Chuck-It" because I always have several in my car, after the session I am ready to toss the ball to exercise the dog, the dog is used to seeing one in my hand and it is not always used for this purpose and because the average observer is less likely to react adversely to me tapping a dog with a "Chuck-It" than something that is obviously a whip.

I also use the "Chuck-It' as a safe way to reward my dog with a ball up and over his head. Safe for me, no fingers getting chomped and safe for the dog, no irregular jumps if he bobbles the ball. I also use it to toss the ball from my right hand left and back over the dog's head as a reward.

This is one of many tools I use in heeling. I do find it useful to refine the dog's understanding of exactly where to put his hind end on turns. I do begin with marking and rewarding proper movements but find that at some point if I am rewarding good lefts too often the dog's movement becomes tense and stilted as he begins to anticipate a reward following lefts and prepares his body to jump for it.

Here is Villier about five months after I brought him home. You can see he already had a basic concept of heeling as far as focus, position and gymnastic moves. We had established the beginning of a vocabulary: "Look"-focus, "AuPied"-position, and ""Get Back"-move hind end back/over left. Up to this point, all training had been reward based other than stopping abruptly when he would get out of place and making him do it all over again. He is nearly impossible to train on pinch collar as he has such incredible opposition reflex (and a high pain tolerance due to the abusive training that left scars all around his neck) and at this point he would likely have sent me to the hospital if I had used the e-collar on him or whacked him with the "Chuck-It". Until he learned that punishment/aversives/correction was just a bit of information that helped him find his way closer to the reward, I was not in a safe position to communicate to him this way. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4ZE9gJnD9Y

Lisa


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice video! Hats off to trainer and dog!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Oh I DO like the way you fling that thing………..never tried one but I just may have to now…………thanks for sharing your dog looks very nice.  
t


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: We have been wasting our time...*

Look at what this clever young woman has come up with...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xx_e4S-vHM

Lisa


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I may try that when I get home but I think it may turn into "bareback riding" :lol: 

Im a shorty with a big dog..........Im gonna go out on a limb and say we wont look as graceful:-\" 


this teached the back end but what about positioning..........i see her dog seems to "lag" when she does the heeling........i guess that would be something to look out for.

t


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, I agree it may not be as graceful when I try it as I am tall and leggy and I the dog I am currently teaching to heel is a four month old Border Terrier.

I disagree the pup is lagging. Correct position depends on the sport you are training for. This is proper position for AKC obedience and SchH dogs often are penalized for forging, crowding and crabbing.

First we have to consider this is an 18 week old puppy. Second, she is at the "thinking" part of teaching heeling. Her goals are postion and turns via hind end awareness. How many of us have taught are pups perfect heel position with food only to find once we move into the drive building phase the pup is suddenly forging? Once this pup is fluent in these exercises and stops "overthinking" he will naturally move a little free-er and with more confidence in position. Also, if his handler switches from a food reward to a toy, I predict he will move up a little more again.

Another benefit of teaching heel from between the legs is the dogs head will be up and centered over his body instead of cocked to the left. Again, the goal is to free up the shoulder.

I look forward to starting to play this game with my baby Border.

Lisa


----------

